# Old bbs reopened for reference



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

The old TUG BBS has now been re-opened in read-only mode so you can still refer to any posts remaining there.

*Link to old bbs*


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 6, 2005)

WOW!  THAT WAS FAST!!  Thanks!


----------



## mbgregurich (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks, Makai Guy.  The old BBS will be helpful for reference for a while.


----------



## Kaidel (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks b/c i forgot to take down the names of the pubs in Williamsburg on the eastern sight


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Jun 6, 2005)

Me too on THANKS. There is a ton of good info in there that I was dissapointed to not see this morning.


----------



## Courts (Jun 6, 2005)

*Kudos*

Bravo on a wonderful job Makai Guy, this new BBS is "the cats meow". 

Suggestion (if you do not mind), why not add your web site about Hawaii back in your signature. I decided to click on it last night but it was too late to do much browsing. 

Jack


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks that was really fast.


----------



## spoody (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks this is very helpful.


----------



## TTom (Jun 12, 2005)

*Interesting question*

This one is for Doug.

Something just occurred to me.  Since the old BBS required registration, can people still register to read the info?  There are new people coming to this board and, until we can bring over the info from the old board, a lot of the stuff they might ask/want to know about will not be available to them.

There may not be a lot that can be done about it, but we should be aware of the issue and not point people over there if they can't get in.  (I mentioned this to another newbie, but I think I told them that they might not be able to access the board.)

Tom


----------



## Carl D (Jun 12, 2005)

TTom said:
			
		

> This one is for Doug.
> 
> Something just occurred to me.  Since the old BBS required registration, can people still register to read the info?  There are new people coming to this board and, until we can bring over the info from the old board, a lot of the stuff they might ask/want to know about will not be available to them.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you need to be registered in order to read the old board.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2005)

TTom said:
			
		

> This one is for Doug.
> 
> Something just occurred to me.  Since the old BBS required registration, can people still register to read the info?  There are new people coming to this board and, until we can bring over the info from the old board, a lot of the stuff they might ask/want to know about will not be available to them.
> 
> ...



See my reply to your other post, here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4877&postcount=3

You're right, we should not send them to the login page.  We should send them to the URL in the first post of this thread - or just to the thread itself.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember looking at your yellowstone web page many months ago but had never seen the Kauai web page until now.  What a wealth of information you have posted there.      Why don't you make a *sticky* of that web site so people can read it easy?

Denyse also has some very nice web pages of Molokai and Maui which would be great for a sticky too.  I put them in favorites constantly but can never find them again between so many.


----------



## xiong (Jun 20, 2005)

*Old Board*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you need to be registered in order to read the old board.



Good idea to let new comers be able to read the message from the old board.
he tug information is very helpful. 
I am one of the Mexico Fraud Timeshare victims and is still waiting for PROFECO's response on their helping us to cancel our contract since we filed offical claim with PROFECO on 3/29/2005.  I just read once again the message from the old tub BBS which helps me to tell myself once again to be more pentient.  I learned from the tug1 what steps to take to try to get our contract canceled and the deposit of $18420 fully refunded.  I believe PROFECO will resolve the case for us.  Thanks to TUG and all the people who put the time and effort to help us/others.

xiong


----------

